

5 Reasons Why You Should Be Looking At A Chromebook Right Now - dcawrey
http://blog.ditoweb.com/2011/06/5-reasons-why-you-should-be-looking-at.html#comments

======
zoowar
I would rather have a ChromiumOS book because I don't like the idea of google
gathering information on me (unless I'm interaction with goolge)

<http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os>

